# Please help bats



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

Olive Love said:


> Due to covid 19, so many bats are being killed and not treated. Please help them - Sign the Petition


I signed.🌞


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

You know this year is the first year we haven't seen them flying around at dusk.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

There have been no updates since the petition was started in 2020. Would be interesting to hear what’s changed since then, if anything.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

They are in decline in Ontario from a disease called white nose syndrome.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

We’re on the west coast just south of Portland, and we used to see quite a few at dusk. We would sit on the porch and watch their amazing flight paths. We put a bat box/house up on the south facing wall a couple of years ago but they never moved in. This year we saw only one or 2. Seems to need more attention, like the honey bees 🐝


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Apricot mini momma said:


> We’re on the west coast just south of Portland, and we used to see quite a few at dusk. We would sit on the porch and watch their amazing flight paths. We put a bat box/house up on the south facing wall a couple of years ago but they never moved in. This year we saw only one or 2. Seems to need more attention, like the honey bees 🐝


They are fun to watch aren't they? Funny how you just get used to something then it isn't there you miss it. We put bat boxes up too but they didn't use them either.


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

Am I the only one who read the title and thought it was, “Please help, bats!” as in, someone had bats but didn’t want them? 🤣
We have so many mosquitoes here that we also put up 2 bat houses, but they don’t use them… I think we placed them wrong, since we put them on north side of barn and found out they should be on south-facing walls. This year I didn’t see any bats… 😢


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Our bats are disappearing, too. I used to see them most mornings on our very early walks, but no more. I know they're still around as this past summer one got stuck in the screened in porch and couldn't find its way out without help.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I signed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

We(Ivan and I) are down to only 2 bats; a little brown bat and a hand size red bat. When we lose our bats and bees the US should be more than worried because whose going to do the pollinating; it's bad enough that the big companies are allowed to use genetically modified seeds to grow our food and flowers/plants.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

When we had a lake house in Austin, we often took guests to watch bats fly from under the Congress Bridge. Better than fireworks IMHO.


----------

